# 55 gallon Mbuna filtration?



## mniccum (Mar 18, 2009)

I am going off the recommendation that if I have a 55 gallon tank it is best to have between 3-5x gph filtration. In that case I would need 275 gph if I went with 5x considering I would like to have a Malawi MBuna tank. I understand filtration is of utmost importance. The Emperor 280 provides slightly higher filtration at 280 gph per unit. If I were to purchase two, would 560gph be to much for the tank or is 10x filtration acceptable considering the mbuna setup? I was also looking at the Emperor 400 and the Penguine 350. Would there be any benefit to purchasing two of the either of these instead of the Emperor 280? I mean are they more reliable, etc? Or maybe it's just better to have even more than 10x filtration. I also read that it is common to mix two of these rather than getting both the same model. I would think it would be better to get two of the same as long as they did all three types of filtration. The benefits in my eyes would also be that I could buy one type of media for the filters. Also, If I had spare parts they would work in either. Can anyone give me a good reason not to buy two of the same considering one of these three filters I mentioned?

Thanks


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

my 55 gallon tank has 600 gph of filtration. I have two aquaclear 70's. Two filters are good if one happens to go down then you have a back up. ALso you can clean one filter at a time and never lose too much good bacteria. 10x is not too much filtration. Also my aquaclears are adjustable. I have both mine at about 75% power. Probably flowing about 500gph but my fish seem to like it better a little slower then on 100% power. Good luck!


----------



## mniccum (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks for the fast response.

I went to a local store that carried the Marineland line and was able to open all three boxes. I did not see an adjustment for these models. Does any one know if the Emperor or Penguin models have adjustable gph?

I was looking at this line only because all stores in my area carry this brand. I may order off the internet but it's nice to know a local store carries the brand in a pinch.

Thanks


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

I had the penguin 350 and it was NOT adjustable. Mine had a meltdown and stoped working on my 46gallon and i came back hours later to a filter not working and sounding like a dump truck. Thats when i switched to two filters and also switched to aquaclear. Alot of people use marineland so i am sure they are good. I probably just had a bad one. I also had a problem with an aquaclear once. It stoped working but i had a back up (thats why i recommend two in one tank)


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

personally I would go with two XP3s or two marineland C360s myself, more expensive but much better (and quieter).


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have an Fluval 305, Emperor 400 and emperor 280. The 280 is an older one that has an adjustment. I believe the new 400's and 280's do not have a adjustments anymore. My water is always perfect and having the 3 filters makes cleaning a snap cause they aren't overloaded.


----------



## LG0815 (Aug 1, 2007)

i vote for a xp4 or fluval 405


----------



## Phonetic Diabetic (Mar 18, 2009)

On my 55 gallong Mbuna, I have a Fluval 304 (260 gph), an Emperor 350 (350 gph), and an AquaClear 70 (300 gph). You can't over filter, and cichlids are messy fish. My water is crystal clear.


----------



## raggs715 (Mar 6, 2009)

GaFishMan1181 said:


> my 55 gallon tank has 600 gph of filtration. I have two aquaclear 70's. Two filters are good if one happens to go down then you have a back up. ALso you can clean one filter at a time and never lose too much good bacteria. 10x is not too much filtration. Also my aquaclears are adjustable. I have both mine at about 75% power. Probably flowing about 500gph but my fish seem to like it better a little slower then on 100% power. Good luck!


do you have carbon in both????


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

neither. Carbon is only good for a short time. I would only use it if you were trying to get medicine out of your water. Or if you had an odor problem.

In one filter i have two sponges and 1 bag of biomax and in the other i have one sponge and two bags of biomax.


----------

